# American v. Flemish Giants, Can you compare and contrast them for me?



## Country Heart (Jul 27, 2011)

American v. Flemish Giants, Can you compare and contrast them for me?


----------



## dewey (Jul 27, 2011)

It'd be helpful to know the purpose they are intended for.   Like for pet or meat, sale market, feed costs, show, housing, handling...


----------



## Country Heart (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm interested in getting one as a pet.  In terms of comparison, I was wondering how they compare as far as:
    - personality
    - size
    - heartiness
    - anything else that distinguishes one from another

This is my first attempt at adding a rabbit to the family.  As a newbie, any information is helpful, and a step up from where I am now.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Country Heart said:
			
		

> I'm interested in getting one as a pet.  In terms of comparison, I was wondering how they compare as far as:
> - personality
> - size
> - heartiness
> ...


Here's a start.  This is where I usually go first.  Find out a little about the breed before going into it further.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_Giant

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Country Heart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a thread that was started about Flemish Giants.  I go thru the archives here because you never know what you might learn.  Many good suggestions on this forum of real people in the field, hands on.  And you can't beat that.  

Troll around.  You will be surprised what you find.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11704


----------



## Country Heart (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your helpful responses.  I have spent time in the archives and feel like I have already learned a lot from you.  Looking forward to my first bunny adventure.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 27, 2011)

I personally prefer Americans. They seem to have a better temperament, are more easy to handle and house, and cost less to feed. (Flemish giants eat a lot!)

But that is just MY opinion.


----------



## dewey (Jul 28, 2011)

Between just those 2 breeds, I'd agree about the american, too.  FG's are not even usually a best choice for many very experienced rabbit peeps.  But they've increased in popularity as an "in" breed right now and many are being sold to pet households.  What interests you most in those 2 breeds?


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 29, 2011)

My sister has flemish Giants, and I gotta tell you if you are looking for friendly or gentle bunnies, then they are for you!! I have never seen such nice rabbits!! Yes they eat alot, but if you have one or two you won't go in debt feeding them. And they get VERY big, but like I said they are just SO nice! Hope this helped!!!Good luck on whatever you decide!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> My sister has flemish Giants, and I gotta tell you if you are looking for friendly or gentle bunnies, then they are for you!! I have never seen such nice rabbits!! Yes they eat alot, but if you have one or two you won't go in debt feeding them. And they get VERY big, but like I said they are just SO nice! Hope this helped!!!Good luck on whatever you decide!!!


I had never seen ANYTHING like the Flemish Giant until I got interested in knowing rabbits.  They are HUGE.  My Better Half said we wouldn't need a dog having one of these HUGE buns around.  LOL!  I've seen pictures of them but never ACTUALLY seen one.  I never thought a rabbit could get that big.  They seem very docile.    I read that it takes Flemish Giants longer to sexually mature so you would have to feed and care for these animals for a year or so before breeding and the kits came.    But I'm glad to hear that true Flemish Giants keep this breed going.  It just boggles my mind to see a rabbit THAT big.


----------



## soniat (Oct 19, 2011)

Flemish giants are large rabbits and may be somewhat stressed in regions farther south during summer heat spells. Place the hutch in a shady open area with good air circulation. Place some ice cubes in the watering crock during really hot days. sorry  i don't know more about American...

There are two formats for compare and contrast essays 
Subject by subject is when you talk about the first passage in the first paragraph and then talk about the second passage as it relates to the first in the second paragraph.

Anyway thank you for sharing a good thread here..

Have a good day


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

okay flemish giants are huge american are big to but not as big flemish sell for more but if itsn just for a pet american? for breeding flemish! pedigreed sell for more!


----------

